# Adivce on Self marketing my site



## UGAusa (May 21, 2013)

Hi my name is Luke and I recently created a t-shirt website and I know that I am in a market that has a ton of competition that has more reputation than my website does, so I am trying to self market my site until I am completely satisfied with how my site looks and functions. My website is www.uniquegraphicsusa.com and feel free to check it out and browse around and leave me some feedback about what you think about my website and what I could improve on (keep in mind I am not 100% complete, still need to add some things). Currently I am advertising through facebook (https://www.facebook.com/pages/Unique-Graphics-and-Apparel/251501084990848?fref=ts) and am working on getting on twitter and pinterest. 

If you could take a minute and look at my website and see what you think and give me some feedback on some improvements. I am also looking for more ways to get my website's name out there and drive more people through my website without having to pay for advertising fees and I will be competing with a lot of others.

Thanks


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

The odd thing is that uniquegraphicsusa is totally full of not unique graphics. I am assuming this was meant to be sarcastic like the sayings on the shirts. I know there is a market for this stuff especially at beaches and touristy places but its not at all what I look for. In terms of the site. It is very clunky and slow to load. You need to make the resolution on the thumbnails even smaller. There is no need to be over 72 dpi on images rendered to screen. Also I dont see any humans on your site. or shots of real pruducts. The read on black is also really aggressive on the eyes.

I wish you the best and please take my feedback for what it is. I am a consumer and nothing more. By no means an expert.

I would invest in getting some professional design help for websites.

Just my two cents. Toss them in a well and make a wish.


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

The Facebook limitations actually seem to help you. The shirts look much better in that format then just all laid out as mock ups on the site. You need to work on building respectability and coming across as legitimate. With all the competition people are free to go with places that feel legit and will offer a quality product.

Again just my two cents. Web sales are hard and so is building a concept. I don't envy you but I will be jealous once you hit it big.


----------



## UGAusa (May 21, 2013)

Thank you Hegemone for the feedback, I am currently working on making the images smaller so the load times are not as slow. I didn't notice this because the site loads instantly for me but the site is also in my cache. The "Unique Graphics" comes from an existing store that we run so no there is no sarcasm in this title. There are shirts on the website that I myself have made from beginning to end with no help or something to go off of. So yes there are "Unique" shirts on the website. I agree with the People aspect, trying to make the site look more like a human built it other than a robot. But we also have just started this site and do not have the funding (we do have the stock) to put every design on a shirt to show as a sample at this point in time. As we sell some we will put shirts being modeled, hopefully soon we will be able to do this regardless but right now I cannot afford to money wise and time. 

All feedback is welcome, im no expert either so I am willing to take advice and go with it because I know my website is not perfect, that's why I am asking for advice. So any constructive criticism is welcome also.


----------



## dwsurfshop (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi Luke,

I'd like to respond to your request for feedback. Coincidentally, I use Yahoo Merchant Solutions as well, so I understand some of the flexibility and limitations you have with the site.

First of all, I have to ask, are you using the Store Editor or the Web Hosting. I don't recognize the template you're using. Did you create the site from scratch?

You say you want constructive feedback. I have to be honest with you and say that the site doesn't look great. It's not easy on the eyes, especially the various text colors on the black background. The various templates they have aren't awe-inspiring, but I think you should consider using one and customizing it. If not, you should get a professional web designer. Yahoo offers a developer network to help you find one in your area.

A few other observations:

1. Another forum contributor mentioned that your photos on your Facebook page look better than on your site. I agree, (they always look better on a white background.) The edges look bad.

2. On your product information page, I would suggest talking a little about your printing method so customers will know what kind of shirt they're getting.

3. You should add an About Us page to give some background on your business and what your brand stands for.

4. Some of your graphics (the big red text ones) look blurry.

5. The drop-down menu next to your search box has no options other than All Categories, so why have it all.

I hope you consider this constructive re: your website. As for advice on marketing, that's a whole other subject. I'll just say this about social media, which you seem to be focusing on. The challenge with social media promotion is that you also have to promote your social media, which is kind of a Catch-22. Good luck.


----------



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

UGAusa said:


> Thank you Hegemone for the feedback, I am currently working on making the images smaller so the load times are not as slow. I didn't notice this because the site loads instantly for me but the site is also in my cache. The "Unique Graphics" comes from an existing store that we run so no there is no sarcasm in this title. There are shirts on the website that I myself have made from beginning to end with no help or something to go off of. So yes there are "Unique" shirts on the website. I agree with the People aspect, trying to make the site look more like a human built it other than a robot. But we also have just started this site and do not have the funding (we do have the stock) to put every design on a shirt to show as a sample at this point in time. As we sell some we will put shirts being modeled, hopefully soon we will be able to do this regardless but right now I cannot afford to money wise and time.
> 
> All feedback is welcome, im no expert either so I am willing to take advice and go with it because I know my website is not perfect, that's why I am asking for advice. So any constructive criticism is welcome also.


I have to agree with Hegemone as well. The images on Facebook look great and the shirts actually seem professional but there seems to be a major disconnect when it comes to your website. I would really think about re-designing the site/logo to stand out and choose a color scheme that flows better. Additionally, the images need to be fixed somehow as the quality is severely degraded when I visit the site which is strange because as I said previously, they look much better on Facebook.


----------



## schultzy1087 (Dec 13, 2009)

Urban style website are in right now. Use a very simple clear layout. I suggest using Free Website Builder | Creating A Free Website | IM creator to design your website. Great resource with inexpensive hosting options too. I think you can even set up a paypal cart system through that program too. It's free to use until you are satisfied with your site and then you can launch it.

It's basically a drag and drop website builder. Auto-resizes pictures for optimal loading time too.

I'd suggest getting away from a black background too. Hard to read.

Advertise on craigslist and ebay too. Set up some ebay auctions with links back to your website. Thats how I find some good resources too!


----------



## Zippy Doodah (Jul 10, 2011)

schultzy1087 said:


> Urban style website are in right now. Use a very simple clear layout. I suggest using Free Website Builder | Creating A Free Website | IM creator to design your website. Great resource with inexpensive hosting options too. I think you can even set up a paypal cart system through that program too. It's free to use until you are satisfied with your site and then you can launch it.
> 
> It's basically a drag and drop website builder. Auto-resizes pictures for optimal loading time too.
> 
> ...


 Just curious ..are you saying that you sell on ebay and have links back to your website? ..or you buy on ebay and check out the ebay stores from links on the auction? I don't think ebay allows links to websites outside of ebay. Just wondering what you meant.


----------



## schultzy1087 (Dec 13, 2009)

Example, I'll search google for 20x24 screens. Ebay auctions pop up in the search results, go to the page, then I check the sellers other auctions. If they have what I want, I look up the company and buy stuff from them.
Don't get me wrong, I but on ebay too but I'm just saying that putting yourself out there in multiple different market places helps too


----------



## AddAnyLogo (May 21, 2013)

listing on ebay is not free. Unless your t-shirt is a best seller, the fees will make it prohibitively expensive. I tend to believe that for a beginner it is very difficult to make selling T-shirt a viable business. It can be an addictive hobby, though, for example, to make t-shirts for family members or a group or an event. If you really have something unique to offer, try to sell in some marketplaces that don't charge a listing fee but only a commission after a sale.


----------



## schultzy1087 (Dec 13, 2009)

I do agree with you 110% that exclusively selling novelty/fashion tees is not solely viable right off the bat and to sustain that hobby, use the equipment to produce business. Maybe my suggestion about ebay wasn't the best, as you are right it does get expensive. My only thought process in suggesting that was if you are able to place your product in multiple locations, it has a better chance of being spotted.


----------



## kotan (Jan 28, 2012)

Before promoting your website, I say redesign it first - it honestly needs a whole damn lot of work to be honest.

Anyway, I've always been a one-man army with my indie brand and I must say that you have got to promote to your first-level network first. You have 33 likes as of this post and I'm sure you have more than 33 friends. People in your network need to know that you do this because people you know, especially friends and relatives will be the first ones to support your pillars. Ask them nicely, I'm sure they won't mind checking out what you do  Besides, most people like sharing funny sh*t on fb, which your shirts are mainly about.

You can always print your website/fb/twitter somewhere at the back of the shirts you sell for added exposure. Other than that, you can ask your customers to post their photos or blog about you or link back when possible


----------



## strike3sports (Jun 24, 2013)

A tip on marketing your website:

Yes, there is lots of competition out there. We all know this. The main thing is to make your brand unique and make it standout from the crowd the best way you can. Don't try to be like all the other sites or companies. People like unique.


----------



## Peak Printing (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi
im no expert on web design, and to build my website i used wix where it a simple click and drag editor. peakclothing

As i say im no expert, but has a customer i like to see what the design looks like on the actual shirt itself. So as said above get the pictures from your facebook onto your site and not just the graphic that will be on the t shirt. And the colours of the website are very harsh and not easy on the eye, and to me its the wrong theme for what your selling. 

hope this helps good luck 

peakclothing


----------

